# processing trips ?



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Taking longer and longer very annoying and harder to make sure you got paid correctly. Fix this uber i know you read these forums.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Keep a browser window open at your Trips page and refresh it after every drive.

I've noticed some of my passengers don't get notified of the fare immediately either, so not just drivers.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

The busier it is at the time in your region, the longer it takes to complete processing.
Dead times, its almost immediate.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

It's not the processing that times time, but sending the information to the app.
Run a browser window on your Trips page and refresh it after a drive. Calculates and updates within seconds.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Wtf is going on ? What is there to process ? The pax has already agreed to a set price but the ****ed up thing is uber is ripping off the pax and the driver .
Ask the pax how much they paid for the trip it's always dollars like 5$ or $10 or whatever less than what uber is reporting the fare to the driver what the pax paid is more what is really going on here ?


----------



## djskroller (Sep 8, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> Wtf is going on ? What is there to process ? The pax has already agreed to a set price but the &%[email protected]!*ed up thing is uber is ripping off the pax and the driver .
> Ask the pax how much they paid for the trip it's always dollars like 5$ or $10 or whatever less than what uber is reporting the fare to the driver what the pax paid is more what is really going on here ?


If what you are suggesting is true.... WOW. I'd like to see if anyone has caught the same thing happening. Has anyone verified with a pax what they were charged vs what it reports to drivers??


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Seems it happens even when its slow also several trips the last few weeks show 0 earnings even days later after processing check your trips guys.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

One thing I've noted.... 
If the rider Rates you... trip is processed right away... even at busy times... 
Also, if theres a cancelled trip, it seems to trigger processing delays...


----------

